# Pop-up : Message from Webpage could be virus?!



## micci (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm desparate for help... have been stuggling along for the passed 4 days! No one seems to have a solution at this point! Running Windows XP, on accessing Internet Explorer ver.8, get a pop-up Message from Webpage, something like this...."This is a friendly message from the DHTaco Crew. You have version 1.2.4.2 Zeus Trojan on your computer...." I have run AVG 8.5 scans, Windows defender, every conceivable scan to detect the problem, but to no avail! Each one comes up clean. My PC is slowing down radically, I can't access my remote desktop server, CPU running at 100%.... what is this thing?? This is an inherited PC and have no clue what dirties could be hiding in here. Windows Firewall also keeps switching off. I have attached a HJL. Please HELP!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 03:42:03 PM, on 01/10/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Gemplus\GemSafe Libraries User\BIN\GCardSrvNT.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Gemplus\GemSafe Libraries User\BIN\GCardSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgam.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE\opware32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Gemplus\GemSafe Libraries User\BIN\RegTool.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\PVSW\Bin\w3dbsmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpCmdRun.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\freecell.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.za/0SEENZA/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.za/0SEENZA/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.nedbank.co.za/website/content/netbankbusiness/logon.asp
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.co.za/0SEENZA/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdra64.exe,
O1 - Hosts: 207.46.232.182 microsoft.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.3.4501.1418\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_B7C5AC242193BB3E.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Omnipage] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE\opware32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegTool] C:\Program Files\Gemplus\GemSafe Libraries User\BIN\RegTool.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gemstrmw] C:\WINDOWS\system32\gemstrmw.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DriverCure] C:\Program Files\ParetoLogic\DriverCure\DriverCure.exe -scan
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Remote Desktop Connection.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstsc.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Pervasive.SQL Workgroup Engine.lnk = C:\PVSW\Bin\w3dbsmgr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-4/ZwinkyInitialSetup1.0.1.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase6796.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~3\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: GemSAFE Card Server - Gemplus - C:\Program Files\Gemplus\GemSafe Libraries User\BIN\GCardSrvNT.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.8.809.23506 (GoogleDesktopManager-092308-165331) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
--
End of file - 9409 bytes


----------



## micci (Oct 1, 2009)

I know you are all hectically busy.... but please I can't work! and I know there is a virus on my system, I just don't know what it is. Anybody???? AVG still show all clear... I need your expertise please, please, please.... PC hangs, very slow, I've read the other threads and it seems we are all having the same sort of problem.


----------



## micci (Oct 1, 2009)

Ran malwarebytes, here's the report...

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.41
Database version: 2892
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
02/10/2009 11:35:50 AM
mbam-log-2009-10-02 (11-35-41).txt
Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 114630
Time elapsed: 24 minute(s), 5 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 1
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 30
Registry Values Infected: 3
Registry Data Items Infected: 4
Folders Infected: 1
Files Infected: 5
Memory Processes Infected:
C:\Program Files\Gemplus\GemSafe Libraries User\BIN\RegTool.exe (Rogue.RegTool) -> No action taken.
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2e9937fc-cf2f-4f56-af54-5a6a3dd375cc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{741de825-a6f0-4497-9aa6-8023cf9b0fff} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{cf54be1c-9359-4395-8533-1657cf209cfe} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{147a976f-eee1-4377-8ea7-4716e4cdd239} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{d518921a-4a03-425e-9873-b9a71756821e} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256a51-b582-467e-b8d4-7786eda79ae0} (Trojan.Vundo) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00a6faf1-072e-44cf-8957-5838f569a31d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07b18ea1-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07b18ea9-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07b18eab-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{1d4db7d2-6ec9-47a3-bd87-1e41684e07bb} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{25560540-9571-4d7b-9389-0f166788785a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{3dc201fb-e9c9-499c-a11f-23c360d7c3f8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{63d0ed2c-b45b-4458-8b3b-60c69bbbd83c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{9ff05104-b030-46fc-94b8-81276e4e27df} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{67kln5j0-4opm-01we-aax2-5657qca554112} (Backdoor.Bot) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{1d4db7d2-6ec9-47a3-bd87-1e41684e07bb} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{59c7fc09-1c83-4648-b3e6-003d2bbc7481} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{68af847f-6e91-45dd-9b68-d6a12c30e5d7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{9170b96c-28d4-4626-8358-27e6caeef907} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{d1a71fa0-ff48-48dd-9b6d-7a13a3e42127} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{ddb1968e-ead6-40fd-8dae-ff14757f60c7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{f138d901-86f0-4383-99b6-9cdd406036da} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256a51-b582-467e-b8d4-7786eda79ae0} (Trojan.Vundo) -> No action taken.
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\{43bf8cd1-c5d5-2230-7bb2-98f22c2b7dc6} (Backdoor.Bot) -> No action taken.
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\{494e6cec-7483-a4ee-0938-895519a84bc7} (Backdoor.Bot) -> No action taken.
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\{43bf8cd1-c5d5-2230-7bb2-98f22c2b7dc6} (Backdoor.Bot) -> No action taken.
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\{494e6cec-7483-a4ee-0938-895519a84bc7} (Backdoor.Bot) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\RunDll32Policy\f3ScrCtr.dll (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Schemes\f3pss (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> No action taken.
Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs\C:\Program Files\Gemplus\GemSafe Libraries User\BIN\RegTool.exe (Rogue.RegTool) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\regtool (Rogue.RegTool) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Network\UID (Malware.Trace) -> No action taken.
Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Userinit (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> Data: c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Userinit (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> Data: system32\sdra64.exe -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\AntiVirusDisableNotify (Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Userinit (Hijack.Userinit) -> Bad: (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdra64.exe,) Good: (Userinit.exe) -> No action taken.
Folders Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lowsec (Stolen.data) -> No action taken.
Files Infected:
C:\Program Files\Gemplus\GemSafe Libraries User\BIN\RegTool.exe (Rogue.RegTool) -> No action taken.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lowsec\local.ds (Stolen.data) -> No action taken.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lowsec\user.ds (Stolen.data) -> No action taken.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lowsec\user.ds.lll (Stolen.data) -> No action taken.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdra64.exe (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> No action taken.

what now??


----------



## micci (Oct 1, 2009)

Seems as though all solved. got help from TechIMO.com instead!


----------

